# Corsair 800D?



## Ankur

I am having a hard time to find a Corsair 650D or 550D in India, should I just get the 800D?
I am not sure whether it is useful or not?
I am using it for gaming and going to use Corsair H80 or H100 for CPU cooling.
Is this case worth it? I really wanted the 650D but its still nowhere here.


----------



## Aastii

I've got a 700D, which is identical to the 800D minus the hard drive bays and that my side panel is solid, not windowed. It is a case that really is second to none, there isn't one better for cable management or ease of use, however it comes at a cost.

If it is in your price range I wouldn't consider looking elsewhere, but look for the 650 harder first, it is similar just shrunk down


----------



## Ankur

I really want the 650D, I think I will have to settle with 800D. I wanted a side panel window, that is why I was looking at Obsidian series. My main concern is, isn't 800D overkill for my usage? I have only seen liquid cooling in these types of cases. I am pretty sure the case will look empty. Or is there any other case like 650D?


----------



## Machin3

Honestly, the 800D is overkill if your going to be using an H-series from Corsair. Those cases are good if you are going to water cool and you need the space. In mine (pic below), I have 3 radiators installed so I needed the space to mount everything. IMO, for what your doing the 650D would be amazing. I'll post up a pic of a friend's rig with an H-series cooler and you'll see for yourself how it looks.

Here's my setup in the 800D:






Here's the 650D w/ an H-series cooler:






or


----------



## Spesh

I have an 800D just sitting unused on my floor atm. It is a great case in terms of appearance and cable management (probably the best looking case on the market). However, it is really designed for watercooling setups. If you're only going to be using standard cooling, there are other cases with better air flow.


----------



## salvage-this

Spesh said:


> I have an 800D just sitting unused on my floor atm. It is a great case in terms of appearance and cable management (probably the best looking case on the market). However, it is really designed for watercooling setups. If you're only going to be using standard cooling, there are other cases with better air flow.



While this is true, I still have great temps in my 800D.  I am using an H60 as an exhaust system with an i7 930.  I would't worry about not having enoug air flow in the case to do air cooling.


----------



## Spesh

Have you considered one of these?

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=242&area=en







The motherboard is rotated 90 degrees, so your GPU's exhaust through the top of the case. I think they're awesome.


----------



## claptonman

Agreed. If I was spending that much on a case, I'd go with a Silverstone.


----------



## Machin3

Silverstone's are nice. THe TJ07 is sweet but out of my budget. Still those FT02's are cool, especially if you do some cable sleeving and stick to a two tone color scheme.


----------



## Laquer Head

I got an 800D, and dont have water cool setup.. I just packed it with components-

Great case, high price, but rock solid,


----------



## tech savvy

I can say with personal experience that the 650D is an outstanding case, as is the 800D. But at a near $80 differents in price, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Ankur

Thanks guys for the replies, and particularly for the pics. The water cooling setups really look a beast. As I feared I see the H series cooling setups in the 800Ds just look two easy for these cases.
Can you guys suggest me some Silverstone cases? I will keep the 800D in the list for now.

Hows this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163135


----------



## Spesh

If I were buying for myself, I would go for the TJ11 as I need lots of space for rads etc. But I think for an air cooled setup, the FT02 is the best of the bunch. They look sick.


----------



## Ankur

I cannot find that case.
BTW I found a 650D on ebay.in,
http://orders.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ImportHubViewItem&itemid=270951761285
 I don't know how this works, but it said that the case is in new condition? what does this mean? Is it 2nd hand?
Should I buy the 650D from ebay?


----------



## Machin3

New means that its new. Brand New. But that's quite expensive...$246 USD. They are $169 brand new here on Newegg in the US. That's almost a $100 off.


----------



## Spesh

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SilverStone-Fortress-FT02-Tower-supply/dp/B002ZVD0VI


----------



## claptonman

Spesh said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SilverStone-Fortress-FT02-Tower-supply/dp/B002ZVD0VI



He's in India, not UK.


----------



## Spesh

claptonman said:


> He's in India, not UK.



I know, but I figured he'd be able to find an Indian distributor. I just provided the link so he'd know what he was looking for.


----------



## FuryRosewood

antec 1100 also has good cable management, and enough room behind the motherboard to braid your cables...if thats your thing that is  might consider lookin into that, its a tad bit cheaper than the Corsair or SS cases...but still solidly built.


----------



## Ankur

Okay thank you guys for the much needed replies, I will do a bit more research on it, also I found an Antec Twelve Hundred and Antec Nine Hundred Two cases, both seem good to me, I like the 1100 but couldn't find it.
@Machin3 can you post a picture of your case with side panel off, I just wanted to see how the eATX mobo fits and the spacing in the case.

Also the I think the 650D is 246$ because its inclusive of shipping and taxes. The 800D is for 320$ here.


----------

